# Lyft and Uber not honoring extended expired regiatrations



## Beandriver (Aug 27, 2015)

Most DMV in the country have suspended operations. Expiring documents such as licenses and registration has been extended until further notice. Uber and lyft are blocking drivers even though they cannot renew their documents. Lyft states that they are aware of the closures of DMVs and expiration extensions but will still not allow drivers to drive! Attached is an email from lyft.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

My license expires in 8 weeks. I am doing my renewal on Tuesday because of this.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Beandriver said:


> Most DMV in the country have suspended operations. Expiring documents such as licenses and registration has been extended until further notice. Uber and lyft are blocking drivers even though they cannot renew their documents. Lyft states that they are aware of the closures of DMVs and expiration extensions but will still not allow drivers to drive! Attached is an email from lyft.


Where in the image does Lyft say they will not honor individual state extensions?


----------



## Beandriver (Aug 27, 2015)

I actually called lyft customer service and they told me that they are aware of the situation but cannot do anything for me. I wont be able to drive when the system sees that my registration expires. The rep seems to know exactly what's going on told me that they have received many calls about expired documents. Can you update us tomorrow on your situation? Thanks

The image is just shown to show that lyft is aware that dmv's are closed.


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

You lost me when you decided to post the same thing in two different forums.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

what about AAA offices or those independent local offices that do dmv renewal ?


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Beandriver said:


> I actually called lyft customer service and they told me that they are aware of the situation but cannot do anything for me. I wont be able to drive when the system sees that my registration expires. The rep seems to know exactly what's going on told me that they have received many calls about expired documents. Can you update us tomorrow on your situation? Thanks
> 
> The image is just shown to show that lyft is aware that dmv's are closed.


Thanks for returning to let us know what Lyft said. It's sad that their I.T. department is so understaffed, that the company can't do a simple thing, like not letting anyone's authorization-to-drive paperwork expire during the Covid-19 National Emergency!


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Beandriver said:


> Most DMV in the country have suspended operations. Expiring documents such as licenses and registration has been extended until further notice. Uber and lyft are blocking drivers even though they cannot renew their documents. Lyft states that they are aware of the closures of DMVs and expiration extensions but will still not allow drivers to drive! Attached is an email from lyft.


Bro? Drive???? Are you completely blindsided about what's going on in the world? What do you want to get infected and infect and kill other people? Bro, LYFT IS DEAD until further notice. Go home and relax. This rideshare thing is done for a LONG while. Chill


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

AllenChicago said:


> Thanks for returning to let us know what Lyft said. It's sad that their I.T. department is so understaffed, that the company can't do a simple thing, like not letting anyone's authorization-to-drive paperwork expire during the Covid-19 National Emergency!


Oh they can. They just don't want to pay the time for the system reprogramming.


----------



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

Uh huh. Because it isnt in the tribes best interest.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> what about AAA offices or those independent local offices that do dmv renewal ?


In my state
I have an independant notary who usually handles all my license & registration needs .
They are NOT ALLOWED to be open here.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

You can do everything online or at a kiosk. If you’re not already behind. If you are, then Uber and Lyft suspending you is the least of your worries. Call me crazy but poor people shouldn’t be driving for rideshare.


----------



## Paulie0902 (Jun 5, 2015)

Did my CA registration renewal online early and got the paper and sticker within a week.


----------

